# Speaker wires--where art thou??



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Premium system has the subwoofer and speakers back there. Non premium the wires are in the doors.

View attachment 203


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> Premium system has the subwoofer and speakers back there. Non premium the wires are in the doors.
> 
> View attachment 203


Cool. Is there a legend that says what the numbers are pointing to?


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> Premium system has the subwoofer and speakers back there. Non premium the wires are in the doors.
> 
> View attachment 203


Exactly How are the wires mounted in the doors? Are they connected to an unused plug? What color are the wires (in the door) that can be used for the back 6x9s?

Thanks for any info. I know a lot of guys on here have the same questions.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

you just have to splice in to the rear doors and then run wires to the rear.


----------



## jrsmith84 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have added 2 12in Sony Explodes and Rockford 1600w amp and 1 fared capacitor in trunk. Thinking of adding a 100w amp and 2 6x9 speakers to the 2 empty spots in back. Using the stock radio. Have added a RCA converter box for the amps. I think it will be worth it.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

man thats what im talking about. i bet those 2 12's sond really good. 
ive started on mine and i put 2 6.5 componets up front with the tweets in the center console. i want to get 2 6x9's for the rear deck and then a 8 or a 10 sub for the rear.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

need help finding the rear door speaker wires before they make it to the door.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i got 2 10"mtx 6000s in the basement waiting with a matching mtx amp that i had in my sierra and i cant wait to install


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

zimmer.rich said:


> need help finding the rear door speaker wires before they make it to the door.


 
You're better off taking the door panel off and soldering your wires directly to the speakers. You risk taping into the wrong wire otherwise and I'm not that brave on a new car.

The door panels come off fairly easily. There are two hidden screws--one inside the armrest under a rubber pad and the other is behind the door latch--again behind a small plastic panel that pops out with a flat screwdriver. Remove these first and the door panels can be removed--just don't scratch your paint if you use a screwdriver to pop the 'christmas tree' fasteners loose. 

The door panel has one electrical connection to disconnect and one mechical connection to disconnect to finish separating it from the car.

Finally loosen one screw on the door speaker and the speaker will pop out.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea the problem is that i needed to hack of the wires before the door to send the speaker signal to the trunk to run to the amp. Then from the amp run speaker wire all the way back to a new speaker in the door. I just took off all the interior trim including the large middle piece between the doors and hacked them off there.


----------



## 3Cruzes (Jul 1, 2011)

*Back to original question*

While there are many ways to skin this cat, in reference to the original question from Gritts, is there a way to tap into an existing wire harness in the trunk to wire in two 6x9s? When you order the 9 speaker pioneer system, do they install a totally different harness when they wire the car, or is there some point (say in the trunk, possibly location 6 as identified in the figure posted by ChevyMgr), where an extension harness of some sort is plugged in to run to the 6x9 subs? In the 9 speaker pioneer system is the amp for the sub in the trunk as it appears in this figure?

I'd love to add 6x9 subs and an amp to my trunk to enhance the base in the basic sound system and I can't believe Chevy didn't think of having an after purchase dealer installed kit and provide an easy way to hook it up to do that. I'd prefer a clean install where I don't have to tap into the speakers in the door or whatever or try to run wire from the front of the car to the trunk.

Anybody know?

Thanks!


----------



## wiler2006 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gritts said:


> You're better off taking the door panel off and soldering your wires directly to the speakers. You risk taping into the wrong wire otherwise and I'm not that brave on a new car.
> 
> The door panels come off fairly easily. There are two hidden screws--one inside the armrest under a rubber pad and the other is behind the door latch--again behind a small plastic panel that pops out with a flat screwdriver. Remove these first and the door panels can be removed--just don't scratch your paint if you use a screwdriver to pop the 'christmas tree' fasteners loose.
> 
> ...


So any idea on what i'm going to need to take off to run the wires into the trunk. I've installed subs and an amp in every vehicle I've owned, but this is my first brand new car and i don't want to break any of the plastic trying to take stuff apart. My amp has speaker level inputs so i'm just gonna run the wires straight to the amp.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Thread moved to electronics section


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

Take a look at this thread.. Pics included of where to tap without taking your door panels apart..  Props to itsbmw for all the work.. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting.html


----------

